# My new photography page



## titanos (Dec 23, 2012)

Dear Members 

Here is my new Photography page on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MNMPV , you are welcome to like it and enjoy the pictures I post there.

Any comment on a photo will be taken seriously.



Regards


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 23, 2012)

titanos,

typically people will not go somewhere else to look at pictures because this community thrives on pictures posted and critiqued  here for the education of all.

I encourage you to post one or two of the shots you like for critique.

Lew


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 23, 2012)

Flickr works well too.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 23, 2012)

It's a Facebook page, and they all look the same. 

If you want an online place to showcase your photography then build yourself a proper website.

Personally I think that the main purpose for a Facebook photography page is to stroke ones own ego by getting "likes"


----------



## titanos (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for your comments and *Light Guru* I didnt mean it that way I just didnt know or look where else to post them pictures I really dont mind the so called "likes", its all about the critique for me.

But will take them advices thank you


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the right place for this type of post, since this **is**, after all,

Forum
The Marketplace
Personal and Professional Photography Websites"


----------

